# Race x lite wheels - what year?



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

I own a set of x-lites, where the rim shape is like mavic ksyrium. I think they were only made one year. Does anyone know the year? I want to get some ceramic bearings for the hubs.


----------



## mojo_matic (Mar 21, 2003)

Personally, unless the wheels are 2008 or newer, I wouldn't invest the $$$ in ceramic bearings for them. 

My 2008 wheelset have white spokes and red nipples. After toasting two previous X-Lite wheelsets (cracked rims at eyelets), I'm just waiting for the 2008s to blow up on me as well (less than 100 miles do to deployment... just getting back on the road). I already had to true them.

Thankfully, Trek was top notch in warranty service.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

mtaylor495 said:


> I own a set of x-lites, where the rim shape is like mavic ksyrium. I think they were only made one year. Does anyone know the year? I want to get some ceramic bearings for the hubs.


Those are from 2003.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

mtaylor495 said:


> I own a set of x-lites, where the rim shape is like mavic ksyrium. I think they were only made one year. Does anyone know the year? I want to get some ceramic bearings for the hubs.


Going way out on a limb here, but I am guessing you live somewhere around the Worcester area.

Ceramic anything in this neck of the woods....think rain, salt, grit, is a complete waste of money IMHO. Maybe the seals on ceramic hub bearings have improved over the last several years, but I doubt it. Part of the reason ceramics feel so silky smooth _in your fingers_ is that they have looser seals. In the wheels under power, you will never feel the difference, until they get wet and loaded with grit, then you will feel them grinding away.

Ceramics? been there and tried them, but never, ever, again.

Sorry for the rant, not really what you were asking, but just trying to save you some $.

Go to the Enduro site, they have specs posted for numerous hub bearing sets. You are going to have to pull yours anyway, and all you need are OD/ID and race width measurements which can be done with a set of calipers.

HTH
zac


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a similar rim failure. I'm using the hubs to build up a set of carbon wheels.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with the other posters--ceramic bearings are a waste of money and maintenance burden in general, but especially on a mid-level Bontrager wheelset.


----------

